#ubuntu-hn 2011-05-02
<Itxshell> buenas noches
<Itxshell> :)
<maviel> XD
<Itxshell> buenas noches sr gyroIRC
<gyroIRC> buenas Itxshell
<gyroIRC> un saludo a todos los precentes
<maviel> hola gyroIRC
<gyroIRC> hola maviel , un gusto saludarla de nuevo
<maviel> jaja lo mismo digo... :P
<Itxshell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-hn   gyro
<Itxshell> gyro no ha visto o tiene en linea a lso del comite?
<gyroIRC> ni una ni otra
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> no se porque no me extraña q no ha visto
<maviel> :P
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> hagame spam maviel
<Itxshell> para que se inscriban
<Itxshell> por que de parte del sr gyroIRC como que no XD
<maviel> jaja okis
<maviel> ahorita lo hago
<Itxshell> gracias
<maviel> yap
<Itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0rGVqFMA8w maviel
<Itxshell> gyroIRC,  mire el video
<maviel> I'll kill you...
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> A, C  Flemmmm
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> gyro se nos durmio
<maviel> jaajaja fijo...
<Itxshell> jaja sr gyroIRC
<gyroIRC> estaba buscando que comer... la noche sera larga programando en java y simulando redes
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> naaa, fijo te dormiste...
<Itxshell> jajaja se durmio babeando el teclado
<Itxshell> :0
<maviel> :s
<Itxshell> mire el video gyroIRC
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<maviel> creo q jamas usare tu compu
<Itxshell> me mata la risita
<Itxshell> hahahahaha....
<Itxshell> XD
<gyroIRC> 4 canales de noticias (1 hondureño) y todos comentan la noticia... icluso la catalogan de "increible"
<maviel> jajaja twitter esta invadido por la noticia
<Itxshell> no no mire el video que pegue en la sala
<gyroIRC> pero nada comparado a hacer una parodia asi de rapido, eso seria increible
<maviel> Hello!!! Im Lindsay Lohan!!!!
<maviel> jajajajaja
<gyroIRC> Itxshell, vio el de java 4ever???
<Itxshell> no paseme el link
<Itxshell> pero mire el que yo pegue en sala
<Itxshell> jaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja maviel  que mala
<gyroIRC> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yl1f1-Da0OI
<maviel> yo xq soy mala?
<Itxshell> <maviel> Hello!!! Im Lindsay Lohan!!!!
<Itxshell> <maviel> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> I'll kill you...
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> detonacion prematura!!!
<maviel> jajajajajaja
<Itxshell> jajaj lo del gas de moztasa
<maviel> jajajaja
<maviel> siiiiii
<Itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cDHdFuQgbs&feature=related
<Itxshell> este video sera el favorito de maviel   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5kcdKMIQ3I&feature=related
<maviel> jajaja, y vio el de java4ever?
<Itxshell> en ese ando
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> jajajajaja
<maviel> esta buenisimo!!!
<gyroIRC> se rien de lo mismo? fue muy sincronisado
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<maviel> jajaja nop,
<maviel> bueno depende... jajajaja
<maviel> creo q empezare a cantar eso en navidad
<maviel> :D
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> maviel,
<Itxshell> jajajajajaja
<Itxshell> y dice donde estan las virgenes que osama me prometio
<Itxshell> XD
<maviel> jajaja siiiiiiiii
<maviel> las 72!!!
<Itxshell> :0ç
<Itxshell> jajaja siii
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> btw gyroIRC, te acordas que hitokiri dijo que me habia agregado en fb, yo habia negado su invitacion porque no sabia quien era
<maviel> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<gyroIRC> jajaja
<Itxshell> gyroIRC, como hacen para ver el video de java
<Itxshell> no me deja
<Itxshell> tengo ratos en eso
<Itxshell> :(
<gyroIRC> ???   intente con http://youtu.be/yl1f1-Da0OI
<Itxshell> no me deja
<Itxshell> que contenido tiene
<Itxshell> por que me lo bloquea?
<maviel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehuRQ12mO9o&feature=related
<maviel> mire ahi a ver
<Itxshell> alli si
<maviel> :D
<Itxshell> jaja mi pc todas tiene bloqueos
<Itxshell> por eso no me deja
<Itxshell> :)
<gyroIRC> pero ese video tiene mucha mejor calidad que el que yo vi!!!
<gyroIRC> el mio parecia de aficionados
<Itxshell> jajaja
<gyroIRC> este ya es mas JAVA !!!!
<Itxshell> hay no que se queja
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> sq gyroIRC a saber como busca los videos
<maviel> jajaja
<gyroIRC> Silence...
<Itxshell> :0 ya aprendio
<gyroIRC> i ki** you   jaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> a ver gyroIRC como se deletrea acmed
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> ahh es de steven spilber
<Itxshell> como no va ser bueno
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> es lo mejor
<gyroIRC> yo no hablo flema, hablo  pollos XD
<maviel> Itxshell es de steven SPRINGBERG!!!
<Itxshell> ahh ok
<Itxshell> gracias
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> jajaj dice en vez de dreen world dice JAVA ZONE
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> sip
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<maviel> .NOT...
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> el corazoncito jajajaja
<maviel> siiiiiii
<maviel> q gay... jajaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> XD
<Itxshell> hay
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> hay no ya notaron que somos un poco g33ks?
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> solo un poco
<Itxshell> gyroIRC, no se haga que ud tambien
<Itxshell> XD
<maviel> pero somos pinta
<maviel> es el peor de todos
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> alias dexter
<maviel> jajaja siiiiiiiii
<maviel> no le digo, es el peor de todos
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> huy, que tanto hace gyroIRC que se nos pierde tanto
<Itxshell> mona lisa Harddrive
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<maviel> jajaja siiiiiiiiiii
<Itxshell> se quedo sobre el teclado
<gyroIRC> JAVATAR !!!!!!
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> aparecio
<Itxshell> .not
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> lenny linux
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> jaja
<gyroIRC> no escribo, pero me ponco al dia leyendo... tengo que mandar un correo antes de las 12, estoy retocando el trabajo
<Itxshell> se nos cayo de la risa maviel
<Itxshell> XD
<Itxshell> no se ria tanto maviel
<Itxshell> que se nos cae
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> mala
<Itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk3qkQROb_k&feature=related
<Itxshell> gyroIRC, mire ese
<gyroIRC> se cayo con todo y pc????
<maviel> jaja penco, noooooo
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> ese ya lo habia visto
<maviel> ajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja eso si es g33k
<maviel> el que?
<Itxshell> el video
<Itxshell> jaja
<Itxshell> ahh es que se nos cayo
<maviel> jajajaja algo
<maviel> ¬¬
<maviel> mala
<maviel> T_T
<Itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk3qkQROb_k&feature=related
<Itxshell> nahh ! alli lo puse
<maviel> jaja sip, ese le digo que ya lo habia visto
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> me mato cuando salio el pantallazo azul
<maviel> jajaja siiiiiii
<maviel> y ha visto matrix run on windows?
<Itxshell> no
<Itxshell> a ver pasenlo
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> jaja ya lo paso
<maviel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX8yrOAjfKM
<Itxshell> jajajajajaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja que feo es neo
<Itxshell> jaja XP
<maviel> jajaja sip
<Itxshell> jajaja el clipito odioso de winbugs
<maviel> jajaja siiiiiii
<maviel> yo lo detestaba
<Itxshell> pero es mas odioso el perrito
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> habia un gato?
<Itxshell> jajaja como se les freezaba
<maviel> jajaja sip
<Itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPDhLcqJrWM&feature=related
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> :P
<gyroIRC> se cayo itxshell
<gyroIRC> ?
<maviel> :O es cierto
<maviel> jajajaja
<maviel> por reirse de mi...
<gyroIRC> cuenteme.... que le dijo jamileth antes de irse
<gyroIRC> ?
<maviel> hahaha
<maviel> que pensas vos que me dijo?
<gyroIRC> no se,pero algo de que mucho me quejo
<gyroIRC> o no se...
<maviel> jaja nop
<maviel> es que vos dijiste que ocupabas un hombro en el cual llorar,
<maviel> y ella no escucho hombro, sino hombre
<maviel> jajajajajaja
<gyroIRC> QUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<maviel> entonces me dijo que que liberado eras
<maviel> jajajajaj
<gyroIRC> no no no no no....  espero no pienses asi,
<maviel> jajajaja, bueno no serias el primero que conozco
<maviel> jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
<maviel> son bromas
<gyroIRC> por cierto
<gyroIRC> ya viste quienes estan en la sala?
<gyroIRC> me ciento en una serie de espionaje JAJA
<maviel> cual sala?
<maviel> aqui?
<maviel> jajajaja
<maviel> xq?
<gyroIRC> ya ?
<maviel> jajaja, maso
<maviel> :P
<gyroIRC> ubuntu lo 1 es de Canoniacal !!!
<maviel> jajajaja
<gyroIRC> por cierto, supongo que no tiene un televisor cerca o si ?
<maviel> sip
<maviel> xq?
<gyroIRC> puedes poner Discovery Channel
<gyroIRC> ?
<gyroIRC> bueno, es Ciencia y a demas eres mayor de edad ;-)
<maviel> jaja dale...
<maviel> ya vuelvo, solo reinicio mi compu...
<maviel> :P
<gyroIRC> ok
<maviel> jaja volvio Itxshell!!!
<Itxshell> jaja
<Itxshell> tremenda caida
<Itxshell> XD
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> me contagio gyroIRC
<maviel> que barbaridad
<Itxshell> ahhhh! es que ud no entraba los primeros dias
<Itxshell> a el canal de flisol
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> nop
<Itxshell> gyroIRC, si sabe de que hablo
<Itxshell> preguntele
<Itxshell> jaja
<Itxshell> cuando el sr gyroIRC comenzaba
<maviel> aja
<Itxshell> se caia cada 2 minutos
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> jue pucha
<Itxshell> o mas rapido a veces
<Itxshell> hasta que hizo caso de cambiarse de cliente
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> estaba en plena conversacion cuando allla vaa!
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> pobre
<Itxshell> red bull le dio Alaaaas!
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> openoficce se sigue quedando pegado
<Itxshell> es al contrario de gyro
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> sip
<gyroIRC> ...
<Itxshell> jajaja
<gyroIRC> e de quedarme cayado ...
<Itxshell> no encripte la onformacion
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> gyroIRC, sea FOSS
<Itxshell> XD
<Itxshell> ande gyroIRC sea open
<maviel> gyroIRC esta experimentando lo de discovery... jajajajajajajajaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> uhhhh! ese si estuvo bueno
<maviel> :P
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> con que version de ubuntu andan?
<maviel> 10.10
<Itxshell> 11.04
<Itxshell> cri... cri...
<maviel> gyroIRC esta demasiado entretenido para hablar con nosotros...
<Itxshell> si viendo discovery
<maviel> esperemos que sea eso
<maviel> :P
<Itxshell> ¬¬ o sea java?
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> jajajajajajajajajaja
<maviel> conste, no fui yo la que lo dijo
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> ya debe andar llorando de la risa con los lentes empañados
<maviel> jajajaja ya me los quite mejor
<maviel> :P
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> ahhhhh ! la foto de gyroIRC la tengo yo
<gyroIRC> etaba en trabajo, paciencia que ya contestare
<Itxshell> creo que la foto con los lentes es la que va usar en el perfil
<maviel> la de dexter?
<Itxshell> siii
<maviel> yo la quiero!!!
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> no molestemos que el esta trabajando
<gyroIRC> 10.04 es mi version
<maviel> jajaja claro, trabajando
<Itxshell> lo voy a subastar en facebug
<maviel> jajaja
<gyroIRC> momento---- meresco verla !!!!!
<Itxshell> XD
<maviel> noooooooooo...
<maviel> ahora si hablas
<Itxshell> haga sus ofertas en Facebug
<maviel> pero antes ni caso nos hacias
<maviel> T_T
<gyroIRC> rara vez me toman una con una dls...o como se llame el tipo de camaras
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<gyroIRC> es que estaba procesando la info.... fue mucha lectura
<Itxshell> son ccamaras reflex
<maviel> naaaaaaah, solo nos hablas cuando te interesa
<gyroIRC> no quise alejarme maviel , lo lamento
<Itxshell> si a ver voy a subir la foto
<Itxshell> XD al mejor postor
<Itxshell> a ver con cuento comenzamos al oferta
<maviel> mm*
<Itxshell> gyroIRC,  se revisa los bolsillos
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> cuanta las moneditas que le sobraron de la pulperia
<maviel> cuanto ofrece gyroIRC?
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> las monedas del super...
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> seee
<Itxshell> a mi ni moneditas me dan
<Itxshell> pero a gyroIRC si le deben dar cambio
<maviel> a mi si me dieron...
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> por que a mi me dicen quiere donar el cambio a los nenes quemados
<Itxshell> y yo digo seeeee
<gyroIRC> tengo como 20 billetes de 1 lempira... que le parece de oferta
<gyroIRC> ?
<Itxshell> pero le comentan a gyroIRC
<Itxshell> da las moneditas y el responde claro que no
<maviel> yo tengo 50 billetes de lempira
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> jajaj maviel si sabe lo que vale una foto
<Itxshell> quien da mas ?
<gyroIRC> fijese que pasa algo, mis padres me sacaron tarjeta para el super, no me preguntan nada   :-(
<maviel> jajaja por eso no lleve fotografia en la u
<gyroIRC> me niegan esa posibilidad
<Itxshell> jajajaja hasta el momento la foto del ubuntero mas buscado vale 1 $
<maviel> jajajajajajajaja
<maviel> el que no quiere evolucionar?
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> hay no tenemos que poner camara todos asi vemos a maviel rojitaaaaaa
<Itxshell> y a mi llorando
<Itxshell> de la risa
<maviel> jajaja nooooooooo
<Itxshell> ok veamos .... por osama bin laden daban 11 millones de $
<Itxshell> por gyroIRC ofrecen 1 $
<Itxshell> alguien da mas ?
<gyroIRC> mi autoestima va cayendo tanto como sube la gasolina.... que triste.
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<gyroIRC> Silence... i ki** you
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> gyroIRC, queria ser como acmed por el premio que daba bin ladem
<maviel> jajajaja
<gyroIRC> no hable de eso, que discovery ya empezo a hablar de la conducta femenina
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> oigame y ud que hace viendo eso?
<maviel> quien yo?
<Itxshell> no gyroIRC
<Itxshell> mire lo que dice que anda viendo
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> esta viendo java yo creo
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> si java revolutions
<maviel> jajajajajajajajajajaja
<Itxshell> XD
<Itxshell> uhhh ya se lo que me provoco la caida :0
<maviel> :O
<maviel> el que?
<Itxshell> por mas que he buscado la explicacion
<Itxshell> no hay otra
<Itxshell> yo estaba abriendo cierta foto
<Itxshell> en ese momento
<Itxshell> :0
<gyroIRC> ???
<Itxshell> XD
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<maviel> beh, volvio dexter...
<maviel> XD
<Itxshell> :( no soporto mi pobre PC
<maviel> :(
<Itxshell> esa foto debe ser analizada en los expedientes X
<maviel> jajaja sip
<Itxshell> bueno al menos eso sube su valor en la red
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> jajaja
<gyroIRC> momento, la renderizo o como hizo ??? mato el super Cluster que tiene ?
<gyroIRC> no la pase a 3D , no quiero aparecer serca de nadie !!!!
<Itxshell> jajajajaja
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> wooo! cuanto dará el FBI (federacion de Borrachos Independientes ) por la foto de gyroIRC
<Itxshell> por la de bin laden daban buen dinero
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> a ver...
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> gyroIRC, el mas buscado por el FBI
<maviel> jajaja
<gyroIRC> pero estoy con maviel , es complice del delito ?
<maviel> :O yo soy un agente encubierto
<maviel> :D
<gyroIRC> aja!!!!!!!!!!  un informante !!!
<maviel> XD
<maviel> se fue Itxshell
<maviel> jajajaja
<gyroIRC> :O otra vez abrio la foto
<maviel> capaz
<maviel> se llama canal de peliculas
<maviel> bueno, igual te la podria pasar xq la tengo en mi compu
<maviel> :D
#ubuntu-hn 2011-05-03
<Itxshell> buenas tardes maviel
<maviel> hola Itxshell
<Itxshell> buenas sr gyroIRC
<maviel> beh aparecio gyroIRC
<Itxshell> ahhh ! al fin Mr. JAVA
<maviel> jaja sr Revolution!!!
<maviel> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> shhhhh maviel  el esta viendo Discovery
<maviel> jajajaja
<maviel> es cierto
<maviel> esta ocupado
<Itxshell> si si trabajando
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> yo ya regreso, cambio de aula...
<Itxshell> ok
<gyroIRC> sigue maviel en la universidad?
<Itxshell> si sale hasta las 9
<Itxshell> :(
<Itxshell> gyroIRC,  https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-hn ya se inscribio?
<maviel> volvi!!!
<maviel> :D
<Itxshell> re hola maviel
<Itxshell> gyroIRC, no esta por que no contesta
<Itxshell> XD
<Itxshell> gyroIRC,  https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-hn
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> ese ha de estar entretenido con discovery
<Itxshell> seguramente viendo la boda Real
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> soñando con su boda...
<maviel> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> buenas tardes hiko_hitokiri
<hiko_hitokiri> Itxshell, buenas
<hiko_hitokiri> Itxshell, noches diras
<Itxshell> hiko_hitokiri,  penso lo que le dije de los grupos?
<Itxshell> y le comento asu novia
<hiko_hitokiri> Itxshell, me confunde con otra persona
<Itxshell> puede ser
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> identifiquese por favor¡
<hiko_hitokiri> soy el representante de ubuntu el salvador
<Itxshell> ahhh! disculpe
<Itxshell> tenemos un nick casi identico al suyo
<Itxshell> en ubuntu tegucigalpa
<hiko_hitokiri> ho
<hiko_hitokiri> rara mente no conosco nadie de ubuntu nicaragua
<Itxshell> yo dije ahh! anda con una variante de su nick XD
<hiko_hitokiri> digo honduras
<Itxshell> eso Honduras
<maviel> yo pense igual que Itxshell...
<Itxshell> pues ya nos puede conocer
<hiko_hitokiri> de nicaragua si los conosco
<Itxshell> Itxshell,  maviel gyroIRC
<hiko_hitokiri> quien es el representante de ahi
<Itxshell> somos de ubuntu tegucigalpa
<hiko_hitokiri> una aclaracion
<Itxshell> y como ni la ip se le ve sr hiko_hitokiri dificil no confundirlo
<hiko_hitokiri> son ubuntu honduras o solo tegusigalpa
<Itxshell> hay mas de un grupo en Honduras
<hiko_hitokiri> si pero siempre hay uno global
<Itxshell> y por curiosidad que hace por acá ?
<hiko_hitokiri> el que representa a canonical
<Itxshell> me pasa su pagina por fa
<hiko_hitokiri> ubuntusv.org
<hiko_hitokiri> wiki.ubuntu.com/ElSalvadorTeam
<Itxshell> vamos para el salvador en agosto
<Itxshell> a ver si nos conocemos por alla
<hiko_hitokiri> la primera esta en construccion  por que tuvimos problemas con nuestro hosting
<hiko_hitokiri> claro
<Itxshell> que host usan?
<hiko_hitokiri> y a que bienen si se puede saber
<Itxshell> ECSL
<hiko_hitokiri> pues es uno donado por alguien de la comunidad un reseller
<hiko_hitokiri> a ya
<Itxshell> la sede en San Salvador
<hiko_hitokiri> pues segun se no es justo en la capital sino en otro lugar
<hiko_hitokiri> la verdad no estoy muy enterado sobre como va eso
<hiko_hitokiri> lo estan organizando otras personas
<hiko_hitokiri> estan en la comunidad pero son de otra
<Itxshell> ahh le preguntaba que lo trae a este canal?
<hiko_hitokiri> siempre entro en todos los canales de ubuntu que puedo
<Itxshell> deberian integrarse
<Itxshell> me comentaron que lo hacian fuera para evitar el congestionamiento y problemas de alojamiento
<hiko_hitokiri> pues todos estan integrados con el de españa
<hiko_hitokiri> integrarnos con lo del evento dice
<Itxshell> el pasado ECSL se hizo en Punta Arenas C. R.
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<Itxshell> si que formen parte de el
<hiko_hitokiri> yo nunca he podido ir por problemas familiares
<Itxshell> se necesita un monton de gente para ese tipo de cosas
<hiko_hitokiri> pues la verdad yo asisti a algunas reuniones pero nunca se nos solicito la menor peticion de ayuda
<hiko_hitokiri> un integrante ofrecio  algunas cosas pero no se le tomaron en cuenta
<Itxshell> :( no sean así
<Itxshell> participen todos
<Itxshell> el evento es grande y se necesita la ayuda de todos
<hiko_hitokiri> pues nosotros ofrecimos ayuda pero no nos dijeron nada
<Itxshell> insistan
<Itxshell> de verdad es una tremenda experiencia
<Itxshell> ya quisiera yo que hubiera uno acá
<hiko_hitokiri> es que el problema es que andavan peleando por tonterias todos los paises por el evento  y su cede
<Itxshell> no
<hiko_hitokiri> el otro problema
<hiko_hitokiri> son las instituciones de aca
<Itxshell> en la reunion se pidio quien queria la cede y nadie quiso mas que el  Salvador y Honduras
<hiko_hitokiri> son una cochinada
<Itxshell> y Uds. fueron los unicos que se ofrecieron hacerlo
<hiko_hitokiri> si pero luego anduvieron peleando por eso
<Itxshell> Honduras quedo para el 2012
<hiko_hitokiri> los de otros paises
<Itxshell> bueno eso es lo de menos
<hiko_hitokiri> no entendi por que peleavan
<Itxshell> Salvador es al cede
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<Itxshell> todos deberian apoyar
<Itxshell> su nombre?
<Itxshell> si se puede saber
<hiko_hitokiri> el problema es que casi nadie sabe aca de ese evento
<Itxshell> quiero saber quien me va invitar a pupusas ?
<hiko_hitokiri> yo me entere por casualidad
<Itxshell> XD
<hiko_hitokiri> edgar
<hiko_hitokiri> y pregunto pero nadie me da informacion la verdad
<Itxshell> pues es prematuro aun
<Itxshell> faltan mucho para agosto
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<Itxshell> me imagino que ahora estan con los patrocinios
<hiko_hitokiri> pos aver si hacen que estas empresas den algo son unos tacaños
<Itxshell> ya luego haran las convocatorias
<hiko_hitokiri> solo para adentro quieren
<Itxshell> pues es cosa de educarlos
<Itxshell> acá es dificil pero no imposible
<hiko_hitokiri> el problema muchos charlatanes an robado a las ong y cosas de esas
<Itxshell> si acá igual tienen mala fama
<gyroIRC> el proplema en honduras con los patrocinadores es que ofresen, se comprometen... y no cumplen.
<hiko_hitokiri> eso es peor
<Itxshell> jajajaja gyroIRC
<Itxshell> pero si tiene razón gyroIRC
<maviel> beh, aparecio gyroIRC
<gyroIRC> si Itxshell , me tienen mal X(
<hiko_hitokiri> jajaj
<Itxshell> gyroIRC, vio como empresas ofrecian y se comprometieron y a ultima hora
<Itxshell> nada
<Itxshell> aun nos deben
<hiko_hitokiri> y como va la experiencia con unity jajaj
<Itxshell> bien
<Itxshell> es de acostumbrarse nada mas
<Itxshell> como yo lo tengo desde antes
<Itxshell> en la laptop
<Itxshell> no es mayor cambio
<Itxshell> XD gyroIRC me asusto de el salto que dio
<hiko_hitokiri> pues como yo uso AWN me da =
<Itxshell> ahhh que bien
<Itxshell> yo sobre todo prefiero LXDE
<Itxshell> luego fluxbox
<Itxshell> pero me encanta Gnome
<gyroIRC> viva 10.04LTS !!! pero apoyo totalmente el avance que hace ubuntu para distinguirse y ser mas versatil
<Itxshell> hiko_hitokiri, cuando pone Awn se refiere a Avan windows navigator?
<hiko_hitokiri> gyroIRC, totalmente de acuerdo
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<Itxshell> pero que escritorio usa?
<hiko_hitokiri> gnome
<Itxshell> ahhh
<Itxshell> ok
<hiko_hitokiri> abeces uno
<hiko_hitokiri> kde con gnome
<hiko_hitokiri> por que me gusta el visor de carpetas
<hiko_hitokiri> el plasmoid
<hiko_hitokiri> o algo asi
<Itxshell> aja gustos variados
<hiko_hitokiri> se
<Itxshell> Gnome es un excelente escritorio
<maviel> yei!!! viva Gnome!!!
<hiko_hitokiri> si es muy bueno
<Itxshell> uhh maviel  se esta ganando todos los premios
<maviel> yei!!!
<Itxshell> hiko_hitokiri, y de que parte son ?
<Itxshell> de la capital?
<hiko_hitokiri> quienes
<Itxshell> uds. el grupo de ubuntu
<hiko_hitokiri> no. nosotros somos ubuntu el salvador
<Itxshell> ahh ok
<Itxshell> y ud. de donde es?
<hiko_hitokiri> no tenemos divisiones
<hiko_hitokiri> solo las de las universidades
<Itxshell> yo tengo un buen amigo allá
<hiko_hitokiri> sonsonate
<Itxshell> XD me refiero a si vive ud en San Salvador
<hiko_hitokiri> no
<Itxshell> yo conozco casi todo por allá
<Itxshell> antes viajaba mucho
<hiko_hitokiri> en sonsonate vivo yo
<Itxshell> a El Salvador
<Itxshell> mi amigo se llama Max
<Itxshell> se me escapa el nick en este momento
<Itxshell> deben conocerse todos
<Itxshell> trabajan excelente los grupos que he conocido de SL en el Salvador
<Itxshell> me encantaria que compartieran con nosotros su experiencia
<hiko_hitokiri> pues ahorita anda todo medio lenton por los trabajos y el estudio
<Itxshell> y como andan con Drupal?
<Itxshell> re hola maviel
<maviel> hola Itxshell
<hiko_hitokiri> pues la verdad no me gusta mucho
<hiko_hitokiri> prefiero joomla
<Itxshell> ahh
<Itxshell> yo quiero aprender Drupal
<hiko_hitokiri> pues no es dificil
<Itxshell> claro que no
<hiko_hitokiri> si sabe poo
<hiko_hitokiri> se le facilita mas
<Itxshell> hiko_hitokiri, como hacen para que no se vea la IP en el irc?
<hiko_hitokiri> a
<hiko_hitokiri> tiene que pedirlo en el canal de staf
<Itxshell> eso me dio curiosidad el otro dia XD
<Itxshell> aja comenteme
<Itxshell> jajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> va ahi y le pide a algunos de los de staff
<hiko_hitokiri> que le haga un
<hiko_hitokiri> deje recuerdo la palabra
<Itxshell> staff?
<Itxshell> no se que es
<hiko_hitokiri> son los encargados del server
<gyroIRC> fui a el salvador, solo conoci un lugar llamado "Aguilares"
<hiko_hitokiri>  asi es el canal /join #staff
<hiko_hitokiri> pero deje recuerdo como se llama el procedimiento
<Itxshell> ok
<hiko_hitokiri> gyroIRC,  si muy bonito ahi
<maviel> este gyroIRC solo aparece cuando hay anuncios en discovery
<maviel> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<maviel> ya ni se defiende, yo opino que el que mas participe en el canal, sea el ganador de la foto de dexter
<hiko_hitokiri> Itxshell, el prosedimiento se llama
<hiko_hitokiri> Cloak
<Itxshell> aja
<Itxshell> y como debo pedirselos ya entre al canal
<hiko_hitokiri> pero para eso debes de haver registrado tu nick
<Itxshell> ya lo tengo
<Itxshell> :)
<hiko_hitokiri> especificar un imail
<hiko_hitokiri> para el nick
<Itxshell> si
<hiko_hitokiri> poner la opcion esconder el mail
<hiko_hitokiri> con /msg nickserv set hide email on
<hiko_hitokiri> registrat un nick alternativo
<maviel> ya vuelvo
<maviel> voy a mi casa
<Itxshell> ok maviel
<hiko_hitokiri> y luego le dice a alguno de los host  del canal
<hiko_hitokiri> que le hagan  un cloak a su usuario
<hiko_hitokiri> pero en ingles claro jaja
<Itxshell> aja
<Itxshell> ok
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> gracias hiko_hitokiri jaja ando probando
<hiko_hitokiri> vale
<Itxshell> hiko_hitokiri,  en el comando  /msg nickserv set hide email on  donde dice email va mi email
<Itxshell> o es asi el comando?
<hiko_hitokiri> no
<hiko_hitokiri> ese lo hace cuando ingrese
<hiko_hitokiri> la contraseña
<hiko_hitokiri> y nickserv lo identifique
<Itxshell> ok
<Itxshell> es que me dice comando invalido
<hiko_hitokiri> prueve poniendo su email pues
<hiko_hitokiri> que hace tiempo lo hise yo jaja
<Itxshell> ahh ok
<Itxshell> buenas _3Nr
<_3Nr> Itxshell: Buenas.
<Itxshell> ya vengo
<Itxshell> voy a probar lo de la ip
<Itxshell> XD
<maviel> hola gente!!!
<Itxshell> re hola maviel
<maviel> hola!!!
<maviel> acabo de llegar a mi casa
<Itxshell> gyroIRC, sigue viendo discovery
<maviel> :D
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> siiiiiiiiii
<maviel> o esta con revolution...
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> :P
<Itxshell> jajaja
<gyroIRC> no entiendo ... pero igual se que se rien de mi XD
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> :0
<Itxshell> de ud. jamas
<Itxshell> nos reimos con ud. siempre
<maviel> nosotras jamas nos reiriamos de vos gyroIRC
<Itxshell> :( que mal pensado
<gyroIRC> si, y que inocentes ustedes  jaja
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> :(
<Itxshell> no nos cree
<maviel> sip, duda de nosotras
<maviel> tan buenas que somos con gyroIRC
<Itxshell> 0-o esa risa final me sono a ironia
<gyroIRC> pero llegara mi venganza ¬¬ ( maviel , ya aprendi a usar los simbolos !!!! )
<Itxshell> mmmm mal amigo
<Itxshell> jajaja
<gyroIRC> tranquila Itxshell , no se lo tome tan en serio
<maviel> jajaja yei!!!
<maviel> :D
<maviel> mm* hey pero y la foto de dexter?
<Itxshell> ya la subi
<maviel> :O
<maviel> donde?
<Itxshell> jajaja el que mas pague le dan el link
<maviel> yo ofrezco 50 billetes de lempira
<maviel> :D
<Itxshell> :( solo eso
<Itxshell> ni el host ajustamos con eso
<maviel> al menos ofrezco mas que gyroIRC
<Itxshell> bueno eso si
<maviel> :D
<gyroIRC> ofresco 100  monedas de 10centavos !!!
<Itxshell> :(
<maviel> :O Itxshell vio que le dije que fue al super a que le dieran cambio
<maviel> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> tenia ud razon
<maviel> pero igual, yo ofrezco mas...
<Itxshell> creo que gano maviel  si nadie mas oferta
<maviel> YEIIIIIIIIIIII!!!
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> bueno como nadie da mas
<Itxshell> gana maviel
<maviel> YEIIIIIIIII!!!
<Itxshell> srita maviel  pase por su foto al siguiente link
<maviel> :D
<gyroIRC> aja... donde esta el Link ?
<Itxshell> http://www.megainfinity.net/img/el-laboratorio-de-dexter.jpg
<maviel> :O
<maviel> Itxshell nos esta trolleando
<Itxshell> :0
<Itxshell> http://nosologames.net/portal/wp-content/gallery/ilustraciones-videojuegos/dexter.jpg
<maviel> :O
<maviel> y nos sigue trolleando
<Itxshell> jajajajajaja
<Itxshell> ese morocho se parece mas
<Itxshell> ¬¬ maviel yo no uso troyanos .... Solo keysloggers jajajajaja
<maviel> faltan los lentes
<Itxshell> es que ud. los anda
<maviel> ¬¬
<maviel> http://www.cuantocabron.com/trollface/san-pedros-troll-1
<maviel> eso describe que es trollear
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> :0
<Itxshell> jajajaja maviel
<maviel> que paso?
<Itxshell> de donde sacan esas paginas jaja
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> de por ahi
<maviel> es super buena
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> y gyroIRC esta con revolution otra vez?
<Itxshell> si java a full
<gyroIRC> en revolution ?  matrix ?
<maviel> jajaja java revolution...
<Itxshell> cual es el video favorito de gyroIRC ?
<maviel> java4ever?
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> el de lady java
<maviel> siiiiiii, ese incluye los temas de discovery
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> ga...ga... lady javaaaaaaaaaaa
<maviel> jajajajajaja
<maviel> y gyroIRC ni habla nada
<Itxshell> fue a la pulperia por cambio
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> capaz
<Itxshell> gyroIRC,   https://login.launchpad.net/f6RGLtVsGLGMqJrQ/+decide  hagase el launchpad
<Itxshell> luego metase a developer de Ubuntu
<maviel> huy, gyroIRC se nos perdio
<Itxshell> :( se lo llevo java
<maviel> :S
<maviel> o esta viendo discovery
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> 0-o todos acabaremos viendo discovery
<Itxshell> gyroIRC, ya se hizo su launchpad
<gyroIRC> si, ya
<maviel> aparecio!!!
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> y gyroIRC  cual es el codigo que pide
<Itxshell> donde aparece el codigo
<Itxshell> gyroIRC,
<Itxshell> sr gyroIRC  donde le aparece el codigo ese?
<gyroIRC> ?
<gyroIRC> en el correo me enviaron el codigo de confirmacion
<Itxshell> si es que no me llegaba aun
<Itxshell> pero ya me llego
<maviel> :O ya se como hacer para conseguir la foto de dexter
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> :0
<maviel> :D
<maviel> bueno gente, los dejo, ya me voy a dormir
<maviel> necesito descansar un poco
<maviel> hablamos mañana
<Itxshell> buenas noches
<Itxshell> maviel,
<maviel> y me deben mi foto
<maviel> T_T
<Itxshell> se la debo
<maviel> okis
<maviel> :D
<gyroIRC> yo tambien me voy
<gyroIRC> ya es tarde
<Itxshell> buenas noches sr gyroIRC
<gyroIRC> buenas noches Itxshell
<Itxshell> mañana a ver si no s vemos alla
<Itxshell> en la unah
<Itxshell> que descanse
<gyroIRC> esta bien
<gyroIRC> toca ir temprano
<Itxshell> si
#ubuntu-hn 2011-05-04
<Itxshell> buenas noches darkness51
<darkness51> buenas Itxshell
<Itxshell> re hola maviel
<maviel> jaja hola!!!
<Itxshell> #FOSS_Honduras
<Itxshell> mire ese canal
<Itxshell> no entro el sr. gyro
<Itxshell> buenas maviel
<maviel> hola Itxshell
<maviel> mm* ahorita le dije que se conectara
<maviel> hola dexter... beh gyroIRC
<maviel> jajaja
<gyroIRC> hola maviel
<maviel> no te molesta que te diga dexter o si?
<gyroIRC> no, para nada
<maviel> ah okis :D
<gyroIRC> no me molesta maviel
<maviel> mm* ok, si en algun momento te molesta algo podes decirme
<maviel> :D
<gyroIRC> esta bien
<maviel> :P
<Itxshell> :0 buuuuh! maviel
<maviel> que paso?
<Itxshell> 0.o que calladitos
<maviel> ahora que hice?
<Itxshell> se durmieron viendo Discovery?
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> yo nop, estoy haciendo un ensayo de mi proyecto de vida
<maviel> :(
<Itxshell> sr. gyroIRC deje quietos los documentales
<Itxshell> :(
<maviel> jajaja, que deje Revolution...
<maviel> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> ahh que feo es estar redactando
<maviel> yo seeeee
<Itxshell> no tarda en salir con las cejitas asì ¬¬
<maviel> quien?
<Itxshell> quien es darkness51 ?
<maviel> ni idea
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> gyroIRC,  va salir >>>>>asì ¬¬
<maviel> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> jaja como en el cuento saldra diciendo ¬¬ I the big ,bad Wolf
<maviel> jajajajajajaja
<Itxshell> :0 me va regañar
<Itxshell> :( soy mala muy mala redactando en ingles jaja
<Itxshell> y eso me toca justo ahora
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> 0.o
<Itxshell> mi complice se me fue a dormir y me abandono
<Itxshell> T_T
<maviel> T_T
<Itxshell> debe andar con el sr gyroIRC viendo Discovery
<maviel> huy
<maviel> ajajajajaja
<Itxshell> jaja a todo esto cuando cumple años el sr gyroIRC
<Itxshell> sr gyroIRC  que dia cumple ud.
<maviel> segun fb el 14 de dic
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> qye chismoso es ese bug
<Itxshell> lo dicho FACEbug
<maviel> jaja, depende si usted lo deja ser chismoso
<Itxshell> nahh! tremendo bicho es
<maviel> jajaja, por eso usen BLIPEA!!!
<maviel> :D
<Itxshell> :0 eso que es?
<maviel> es una red social parecida a twitter, solo que no es tan famosa
<maviel> y la hicieron gente de aqui
<Itxshell> :( uhh otra
<Itxshell> uhhh
<maviel> creo que algunos de los que hicieron class.io trabajaron en blipea
<maviel> y en tubabel
<Itxshell> mmm no sabia nada de eso
<Itxshell> pero los jueguitos de facebug
<Itxshell> estan buenos
<maviel> ajajajaja
<Itxshell> 0-o yo soy trillonaria
<maviel> yo de esos no juego
<Itxshell> trmendo hotel y fincas
<Itxshell> mejor
<Itxshell> nunca lo haga que vicio eso
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> si no fuera por el flisol seguiria alli jugando jaja
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> :D
<maviel> al menos le quito el vicio
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> no totalmente
<Itxshell> :(
<maviel> :(
<Itxshell> hoy si se nos durmio el sr. gyroIRC
<Itxshell> y nada que se inscribio
<maviel> jajaja mas de lo normal
<maviel> :O en serio?
<Itxshell> hoy si se quedo sobre el teclado
<maviel> fijo ha de estar bien babeado
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> jaja sshhhhhh
<Itxshell> no lo diga fuerte
<Itxshell> nos va oir
<maviel> huy es cierto...
<Itxshell> 0-0 yo no lo dije cualquier cosa la negare
<maviel> ¬¬
<Itxshell> jajajajaja
<maviel> y ahora quien me va a defender?
<Itxshell> hay no cada que veo esas cejita sme ataco de la risa
<maviel> jajaja porque?
<Itxshell> \_/3 >>>para maviel
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> imaginese ala persona que manda la carita frunciendo el ceño asì
<maviel> beh, se fue el espia
<Itxshell> ¬¬
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<maviel> jajaja, sip
<Itxshell> pues se cayo mas bien
<Itxshell> no hizo mas que entrar y leer
<Itxshell> y leer
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> y caerse
<maviel> jajajajjajajajaja
<Itxshell> eso
<Itxshell> poco productivo XD
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> cierto
<Itxshell> debe ser aburrido llernos
<Itxshell> jaja
<maviel> porque? somos pinta!!!
<Itxshell> si todas g33k
<Itxshell> pero como no sabe de que hablamos
<Itxshell> jaja
<gyroIRC> no es aburrido.......  ve, se me salio    XD
<maviel> :O
<maviel> gyroIRC solo nos lee
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> si
<Itxshell> es como el espia que salio
<Itxshell> ¬¬
<maviel> ¬¬
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<maviel> es un espia de microsoft
<maviel> :O
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> mocosoft
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> antes habia una pagina que se llamaba asi
<maviel> en serio?
<Itxshell> mocosoft y era a muerte piratear
<Itxshell> todo lo que sacaba microsoft
<Itxshell> si si
<Itxshell> creo que aun funciona
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> http://www.mocosoft.com/comunicado.html
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<maviel> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> eso era famosisimo
<Itxshell> le daban duro a microsoft
<maviel> me doy cuenta
<gyroIRC> al decir que no quieres entrar a mocosoft... te redirige a DisneyChannel Latino  jajajaaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> de verdad?
<maviel> es cierto!!!
<maviel> jajajajajajajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> ww.mocosoft.com/1.html
<Itxshell> jaja ya tiene el CS5
<Itxshell> y hasta la pelicula de Tron
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> sip
<Itxshell> jajaja mire que lamers
<Itxshell> ¿QUIERES INTERNET GRATIS ALLÍ DONDE VAYAS?
<Itxshell> WifiRobin 3G es un adaptador inhalámbrico que saca y almacena las contraseñas de las redes Wifi que se encuentren hasta en un radio de 2 kilómetros, gracias a su potente antena. No hay una mejor inversión ;-)
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> :P
<Itxshell> 0.o
<Itxshell> PROPECIA: La "Viagra" de los calvos  jajajajajaja
<maviel> jajajajajajajaja
<gyroIRC> que poca, tengo 12 horas para terminar, pero demasiado sueño
<maviel> toma coca, cafe y chocolate
<maviel> :D
<maviel> eso me funciona a mi gyroIRC
<gyroIRC> eso me pone a volar !!!
<maviel> jaja ese es el punto
<gyroIRC> imagino que has visto Big Bang theory  o me equivoco?
<maviel> nop, no la he visto
<maviel> T_T
<gyroIRC> voy avansando paso a pasito !
<maviel> yo ya termine mi ensayo
<maviel> :D
<gyroIRC> tienes algo mas?
<maviel> revisar el diagrama de clases que hicieron mis compañeros
<maviel> para poder empezar a programar
<maviel> la logica del negocio
<maviel> y vos? se te quito el sueño?
<gyroIRC> no
<gyroIRC> :'(
<maviel> :'(
<maviel> pobre
<maviel> y te falta mucho?
<gyroIRC> si
<gyroIRC> pero creo que dormire unas 2 horas
<maviel> :S
<gyroIRC> para poder estar mas despierto
<maviel> dormi 1:30
<gyroIRC> porque el cambio ?
<maviel> si dormis 2 horas te vas a levantar mas cansado de lo que te acostaste
<maviel> por el ciclo del sueño
<maviel> dura 90 minutos aprox
<maviel> si te levantas antes, no terminas el ciclo
<maviel> y no descansas bien
<gyroIRC> ok, te veo en 1:30 entonces.... te parece
<gyroIRC> ?
<maviel> dale
<maviel> a ver si sigo despierta
<maviel> :P
<gyroIRC> entonces que pases buena noche
<gyroIRC> bye
<maviel> dale
<gyroIRC> y gracias
<maviel> bye
<ceeti> buen dia darkness51
<ceeti> sabes como resolver que mi ubuntu no me lee las usb 2.0
<darkness51> ceeti: te muestra algo cuando conectas el usb en el syslog?
<ceeti> no se que es syslog
<ceeti> no me aparece en llugares
<ceeti> ni puedo verla
<darkness51> ceeti: ejecuta este comando en la terminal tail -f /var/log/syslog
<darkness51> desconecta la memoria y volvela a conectar
<darkness51> ahi veras is te la reconoce
<ceeti> si me da la informacion
<ceeti> y la detecta
<ceeti> pero no puedo verla en lugares
<ceeti> sabes por que pasa eso darkness51
<ceeti> si la reconoce pero no se refleja ni en el escritorio ni en lugares
<darkness51> bueno, pues no se, debe de ser tema de gnome, no de ubuntu en si
<darkness51> y yo no uso gnome, sino que kde, asi que no podría ayudarte mucho :(
<ceeti> ok gracias
<ceeti> pero es por el escritorio
<darkness51> pues debe de ser un detalle de configuración o paquetes en gnome
<darkness51> revisa si nautilus te la muestra
<ceeti> no no me lo ve
